# GenieGo - Archive Recording to PC Hard Drive?



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

I have the GenieGo application installed on my MacBook. I have a recording that I have downloaded to my MacBook via the GenieGo for viewing on the MacBook. However, this recording is only good for 30 days and/or when I delete the recording from my DVR.

I want to locate the file where the GenieGo saved it and the transcode that file into a standard video file that can be played back on my PC for archival purposes (it is my daughter's performance from the 2013 Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade).

If this is possible, can someone please tell me where I can locate the video file and what software I may need to decrypt/transcode.

Thank you in advance for any assistance!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't believe it's possible.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

As sigma1914 said, it isn't possible.

Also, a DirecTV DVR is not a good way to archive something that is obviously so important to you. If the DVR that holds the recording fails, you've lost the recording. You need to find another method to get that recording saved.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I would use component outputs of the DVR to copy the recording to a capture device to save such a special recording. Burn DVD's from there and should last a very long time.

If all you want is SD, then the basic Yellow wire is all you need. Plus sound of course.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

highly recommended for Macs

http://www.elgato.com/en/video/video-capture


----------



## Jonnylotto (May 9, 2010)

It's possible to capture anything that's displayed on the computer screen.

You may not like the quality without spending a lot of money but it can be done.

If you only need the video without audio, you can use QuickTime Player to make a "Screen Recording" and set the recording window the same size as the GenieGo window. If you need audio too you could probably use iMovie and an audio recorder from the App Store to sync with the video. Or, search for a streaming video capture program.

Maybe even check to see if a recording of the performance in HD is available online via youtube, etc.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jonnylotto said:


> It's possible to capture anything that's displayed on the computer screen.


DIRECTV has been pretty successful in the past in preventing this. There are protections against screen scrapers that have proven quite successful.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV has been pretty successful in the past in preventing this. There are protections against screen scrapers that have proven quite successful.


but it works using QuickTime as described above. No audio though

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

KCWolfPck said:


> I have the GenieGo application installed on my MacBook. I have a recording that I have downloaded to my MacBook via the GenieGo for viewing on the MacBook. However, this recording is only good for 30 days and/or when I delete the recording from my DVR.


I was looking into GenieGo as a way to preserve content in case of a DVR failure. Yes, you would have to do the recording in anticipation of the failure but you might be able to do something like Apple's TimeMachine. Anyhow, the idea of losing the content later is a deal breaker. However, how does it know? What tells your computer to delete the program after 30 days?

I had assumed this was stored on your computer as some kind of normal video file, but that appears not to be the case. What threads can I access to get more background on this product, especially its strengths and limitations?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rbpeirce said:


> What threads can I access to get more background on this product, especially its strengths and limitations?


You might want to look at the GG "First Look"


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Programs you chose to transcode reside on the GG memory. When you download to a client (iPad/phone, tablet, PC or Mac) you have 30 days. . . and can re-download if you like.

When a DVR fails, those programs will also be deleted from the GG memory. I don't know how soon that happens but it's certainly not reliable or meant for archiving.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> However, how does it know? What tells your computer to delete the program after 30 days?


The GG client knows the file's expiration date and takes care of deleting it, if appropriate. And as Dennis said, the GG device deletes any files in it's memory that are no longer available on the DVRs, sometimes in a matter of minutes after they're deleted from the DVR.

This FAQ was written when GenieGo was still called nomad™, but it pretty well describes the current product: http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/NomadFAQ.pdf


----------

